# Job offer at Borouge



## fadhly80

Can somebody working for Borouge advise me on annual bonus and increment?is it there for contract base workers?


----------



## cubon

Hello,
So far as I know there is no increment for 2 years contract. The bonus only for 30% top performer.


----------



## fadhly80

Thank you cubon,you working with Borouge?how long have u been working?


----------



## cubon

Hi fadhly80,
I am currently having an offer from Borouge, I decided to go there in the near future, I hope so. So far, I am waiting for employment visa or work entry permit. If you need to know everything about Borouge policies and benefit/ allowance, you should read FERTIL employee handbook for reference. I am sure they are both the same because both of companies are ADNOC child companies.


----------



## fadhly80

Where can I get the book?I need to know all about employment contract before I made my decision,fyi i'm currently waiting for official offer letter from Borouge and I think i have being offered quite the same figure as you.


----------



## cubon

hi, 
Your handbook is here
FYI, some candidates will receive offer letter lately, it may takes couple of months to receive it. It depends on the demand of Borouge in those positions. If your position is in urgent case, it may take only 2 weeks after medical clearance cleared. 
Good luck to you !


----------



## fadhly80

Thanks cubon,for the info.It helps me a lot...: )


----------



## cubon

You're welcome ! I am looking forward to be your colleague.


----------



## sonpvs

dear Mr Cubon
em cũng đang apply tham dự hội thảo BOROUGE 3 tại tp HCM.Hiện em là ky sư piping 4 năm kinh nghiệm,em muốn hỏi anh là vị trí Valve Shop Engineer, và Mechanical Technician của BOROUGE mình cần biết những gì để ôn tập thi phỏng vấn
cảm ơn anh


----------



## cubon

@sonpsv : There are 4 guys who are hiring for Valve Shop here. All of them used to be Emerson staffs before. I am not expertised on this technical field so that I can not recommend you any things. Let try to learnt about PSV & all other valve types.
Good luck !


----------



## Kerein

Dear Mr Cubon,

I am staying outside UAE. I got an offer with Borouge, my security clearance already released, currently they're processing my visa and it's 4 weeks already. Can I ask if you are aware how long it takes the visa process and if still there's a possibility of rejection of my visa although my security clearance was cleared?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## cubon

Hi,
Normally, Borouge only contact you to confirm date of mobilisation once work entry permit obtained. How did you know your security clearance was released ? It took 3.4 - 4 months for processing SC & visa for my case and other cases.
Best regards,


----------



## Kerein

cubon said:


> Hi,
> Normally, Borouge only contact you to confirm date of mobilisation once work entry permit obtained. How did you know your security clearance was released ? It took 3.4 - 4 months for processing SC & visa for my case and other cases.
> Best regards,


Hello Cubon,
Thanks for your response.
Borouge HR sent me an email that my SC was released- it takes 2-months. Then they apply for my Visa and it's 1-month already. I am worried about it, reason that I ask you if there's a possibility of visa rejection although my SC was successful.

Best regards,


----------



## cubon

If so your visa is coming soon. Don't worry ! Then you would be here in Ruwais. Enjoy your life beside family now then you will be away from them for a long time !

Best wishes,


----------



## Kerein

Hello Cubon,

I need your advice. My visa was rejected- reason is I am blacklisted in the immigration. HR seen that my previous visa wasn't cancelled properly. Besides, I have also loans left in UAE but I pay it monthly since I left UAE. And also, why my SC released if I am blacklisted in the immigration? It should not be, right? 

Where is the problem do think? 


Thanks,
Regards


----------



## cubon

Hi,
In my opinion, SC was released by CNIA ( Critical National Infrastructure Authority) and Visa was managed by Immigration Dep.t/ Ministry.

Best regards,


----------

